# Zotac RTX 2080 Ti mit EK WaterBlock Cooler



## DaXavi (26. September 2018)

Hallo,

in diesen Video YouTube wird bei Minute 9 gesagt das dies ein Referenz PCB sei und wohl möglich sei ein EK Waterblock Kühler drauf passt und geht PowerMod mit Liquid Metal noch bei der Karte?


----------



## v3nom (26. September 2018)

Laut Watercool.de ist die Ref. Design, ja. http://gpu.watercool.de/WATERCOOL_HEATKILLER_GPU_Compatibility.pdf


----------



## Darkspell64 (26. September 2018)

Auf tomshw ist ein netter Artikel on, zum Thema watercooling der 2080ti. Es scheint an sich sinnvoll zu sein, aber auch mit höherem Powertarget ist die Grenze sehr bald erreicht. 

Also ist die Frage, in wie fern ein Powermod was bringt, sind wir mal gespannt.


----------



## DaXavi (26. September 2018)

Thx für die Liste, also würde auch einer von EK Waterblock gehn?


----------



## v3nom (26. September 2018)

Wenn der Kühler von EK auch für Ref. Design ist, ja.


----------



## DaXavi (7. Oktober 2018)

EKWB ref. Kühler passt, aber Grafikkarte wird trotzdem sehr warm, ideen?


----------



## DaXavi (7. Oktober 2018)

Update, hab es hinbekommen, Falsche Schraube deswegen war die Auflage nicht 100% sauber

EKWB Referenz Kühler passt auf Zotac RTX 2080 AMP!


----------



## v3nom (7. Oktober 2018)

Was für Temperaturen hast du jetzt? GPU? Wasser?


----------



## DaXavi (7. Oktober 2018)

GPU im Idle 33° unter last 50-52° bei 1995Mhz ohne Power Limit Erhöhung, unter Luft wäre das bei 60°+ und 115% PowerLimit und Übertaktung nur möglich


----------



## HisN (7. Oktober 2018)

Für gute Temps muss man die Schrauben am EKWB unglaublich anklatschen. Nicht gut gemacht.

Ich bleibe bei etwa 46° mit der Zotac AMP




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaXavi (7. Oktober 2018)

ja, bei mir ist es ein Hitzestau im Gehäusedeckel, ohne Deckel 33° unter last


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2018)

33grad unter Last? Was hast du denn Für eine Zimmertemperatur?

Also mein EK Block ist normal verschraubt, nicht gemurkst, im schnitt 48grad unter Volllast bei einer Zimmertemperatur von 25grad und ich habe als Radi einen externen Mora3 360.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaXavi (7. Oktober 2018)

2x280er Radis und Lüfter mit hohen Luftdurchsatz bei niedrigen Drehzahlen


----------



## arcDaniel (7. Oktober 2018)

Dass meine mit einer niedrigeren Zimmertemperatur und vielleicht einer etwas besseren Verschraubung ein paar Grad Kühler ist ok.

Aber mit NUR 2x 280mm Radi Fläsche 33grad unter Last? Sorry aber das Glaub ich nicht. Sogar mit den schnellsten Lüftern unglaubwürdig.

Vorher hast du sogar geschrieben 33grad im idle. Im Idle staut sich in der Regel keine Hitze, da müsste der Gehäuseaufbau schon mehr als nur mies sein. Als ich noch interne Radis gentzt habe in meinem Evolv ATX habe ich erfahrung mit schlechtem Airflow gemacht, idle war aber immer ok.

Wie willst du dann die gleiche Temperatur unter Last haben? Nur den Deck ab hnd Lüfter auf 100% kann das niemals bewirken.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## etar (8. Oktober 2018)

Vllt meint er ja Wassertemperatur. Bei 33 Grad GPU Temp müsste er ja bei 10-13 Grad Zimmertemperatur hocken, da macht zocken Spaß


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

Also ich habe meine Hobbyraum jetzt etwas gelüftet und habe nun 23°C Raumtemperatur. Ich habe auch eine Pause mit F@H gemacht, welches in der Regel 24/7 mit reduziertem Takt betrieben wird. Nichts desto trotz, wärmt es das Wasser dennoch vor.

Sprich ich habe jetzt eher Voraussetzungen wie ein "normaler" Gamer gehabt und habe, ohne grosse Pause (HWInfo vorher resetet), Firestrike Ultra, Heaven (4K und alles auf Max), TimeSpy Extreme druchlaufen lassen. Hierbei komme ich bei meiner 2080ti auch einen Durchschnittlichen Temperaturwert von 37°C und einem Max von 47°C, man sollte aber auch bedenken, dass der Druchschnitt nicht Real ist, da auch Idle dabei war und auch CPU Tests mit dabei waren, wo die GPU ja fast keine Last hatte. Während der GPU Last waren es Anfangs etwa 42°C und später eher 45°C.

Mit nur 20°C Raumtemperatur kann ich mir gut Vorstellen, dass man unter 40°C bleiben kann um aber auf nur 33°C zu bleiben...

Ich will keinen als Lügner darstellen und kann auch nachvollziehen, wenn man die Eigne Hardware schöner darstellen möchte, man kann es aber auch übertreiben...


----------



## v3nom (8. Oktober 2018)

Igor hat den EKWB getestet: https://www.tomshw.de/2018/10/08/ek...hlung-und-ein-showdown-bei-380-watt-igorslab/


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

v3nom schrieb:


> Igor hat den EKWB getestet: EK Waterblocks EK RTX 2080 Ti RGB im Test - Custom Loop Wasserkuehlung und ein Showdown bei 380 Watt | igorsLAB - Tom's Hardware Deutschland



Sofort durchgelesen, da sieht man es ja gut, 36°C trotz Chiller mit konstant 20° Wassertemperatur. 10°C mehr Wassertemperatur und man kommt in etwa auf meine Werte. Ich brauch auch mal einen Temperatrumesser fürs Wasser


----------



## HisN (8. Oktober 2018)

Aber lass Dich vom Temperaturmesser nicht täuschen, da isses dann auch nicht so einfach wenn man vergisst ob er jetzt vor oder hinter dem Radi im Kreislauf ist^^
Wobei ihr ja mit euren drölfzig Liter Durchfluss da ja keinen Unterschied mehr sehen solltet^^


----------



## DaXavi (8. Oktober 2018)

Die Werte habe ich über MSI Afterburner ausgelesen, und ja, ich hatte mich da vertan, die Werte sind bei geöffnten Gehäuse und 100% Drehzahl bei meinen Benchmark Tests NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS IX HERO geschlossen habe ich noch nicht getestet, Bitte Vorzeit mir die Fehlinformation war etwas Übermüdet die letzten 2 Tage wegen dem Umbau


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

Igor hat ja in seinem Forum schon erklärt, dass bei Turing ein grösserer Delta normal ist. Somit bin ich jedenfalls beruhigt, dass mein Werte realistisch sind und ich keine Zeit an Optimierungen oder gar nur Gedanken zu verschwenden brauche.

Die Frage stellt sich höchstens ob andere Hersteller einen besseren Flow hinbekommen.

@DaXavi
Was sind denn nun deine Werte?


----------



## DaXavi (8. Oktober 2018)

wenn die Lüfter auf Anschlag Laufen 33° mit OC GPU und CPU, im leisen Betrieb an die 50°  hab leider noch kein Langzeit test gemacht, nur 3DMark Benchmarks


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

DaXavi schrieb:


> wenn die Lüfter auf Anschlag Laufen 33° mit OC GPU und CPU, im leisen Betrieb an die 50°  hab leider noch kein Langzeit test gemacht, nur 3DMark Benchmarks



Ich möchte einen Screenshot sehen, wo du mit 2 280 Radiatoren unter Vollast auf nur 33°C kommst, und nicht Heaven am Anfang beim Flugschiff, bei der Drachenstatue, etwa in der Mitte vom Bench wäre schon ok.

Bei einer RTX2080ti mit einem EK Block sind das Temperaturen die mit einer Wasserkühlung  quasi unmöglich sind, egal wie schnell die Lüfter blasen.

Bedenke, die Lüfter Kühlen das Wasser nur wieder runter, Igor hat mit einer Chiller welcher die Wassertemperatur konstant bei 20°C hällt, getestet, und das sind Temperaturen, welche nicht mit einer normalen Wasserkühlung möglich sind und er hat trotzdem 36°C bekommen.


----------



## DaXavi (8. Oktober 2018)

kann ich dir liefern nach der Arbeit ^^


----------



## DaXavi (8. Oktober 2018)

komme auf 37-40° bei ca. 26° und Lüfter bei 100% im Raum wahrscheinlich sollte ich nochmals zum Optiker


----------



## arcDaniel (8. Oktober 2018)

Screenshot, noch inmer glaube ich dies nicht, da einfach unrealistisch.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

habs auf Youtube hochgeladen: YouTube


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

Da stimmt was nicht, warum ist bei einem Benchmark deine Auslastung nicht permanent auf 99% 

Da gibt es ein anderes Problem, war auch deine Kühle Temperatur erklärt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

ja, das kann sein, ich hab teilweise FPS Drops, ich tausche heute mal den RAM noch von 2400 auf 3200 aus


----------



## HisN (9. Oktober 2018)

Nicht dass die Karte nicht im 1. Slot steckt.


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

Steckt im ersten Slot, M2 auch auf den unteren Slot gesteckt, das der PCIE nicht Blockiert wird


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

Auch wenn die Karte mit nur x8 laufen würde, müsste die Auslastung aber 99% sein.

Wenn ich es richtig sehe ist es ja TimeSpy und hier wird die GPU getestet, da Spielt die CPU (und so auch der System Ram) fast keine Rolle. 

Du hast ja nicht zufällig irgendeinen Farme Limiter laufen?

Was ist dein Resultat denn, bei einem ganzen durchlauf?


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

G-Sync habe ich Deaktiviert, da 3DMark das anmeckert, wüsste sonst nichts was die FPS Limitieren würde, bestes Ergebnis war 12300 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS IX HERO


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

was mich wundert ist das in dem 3DMark Ergebnis nur 2000Mhz gewertet werden stad 8000Mhz, im Test zeigte die Karte immer 8000Mhz an

-AHH-
Ah ok, Tackt wird geviertelt


----------



## v3nom (9. Oktober 2018)

DaXavi schrieb:


> G-Sync habe ich Deaktiviert, da 3DMark das anmeckert, wüsste sonst nichts was die FPS Limitieren würde, bestes Ergebnis war 12300 Punkte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS IX HERO



Die Punkte sind top! Das Video wurde in nem Spiel gemacht? Sieht nach nem FPS Limit aus, oder du hängst im CPU Limit? Welche Auflösung?


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal mein sehr schnelles Resultat mit minimalen OC:
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO

Dein Resultat ist also in Ordnung, somit kein Problem mit dem System. Ich bekomme allerdings auch nicht durchgehen 99% sondern teils nur 97%, könnte sein, dass hier wirklich nicht die GPU den Flaschenhals darstellt. Aber mit deiner Auslastung um die 70% wäre NIEMALS ein solches Resultat machbar.

Limitiere ich nun meine fps, komme ich ebenfalls auf eine deutlich geringere Auslastung und die GPU bleibt entsprechend kühlt.

Also nochmal zusammengefasst:
-du hast unglaubhaft niedrige Temperaturen angegeben
-du postest ein Video, welches eine niedrige Auslastung anzeigt, kann man also davon ausgehen, der sagte die Wahrheit war die Temperaturen angeht, hat aber ein anderes Problem
-du postest ein TimeSpy Resultat, was definitiv zu deinem System passt, aber nicht mit der geringen Auslastung in Einklang zu bringen ist

Meine Schlussfolgerung: du hast ein Problem mit deiner Anzeige oder du bist ein schlechter Lügner.


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

Nein, ich denke eher das mein RAM im System alles ausbremst, ich habe auch meine Werte mit anderen Verglichen, was mir dabei auffehlt ist das andere mit der selben Konstellation (CPU,MB, GrKa,..) bessere Ergebnisse bekommen mit weniger OC als die Werte die ich habe, ich musste für die 12300 in TimeSpy die CPU auf 1,4V hoch jagen das ich 5,2Ghz Stabil hin bekomme. Und nein, warum soll ich einen auf Baron Münchhausen machen und irgendwas erfinden, ich habe nur die Werte so weiter gegeben wie ich sie ausgelesen habe. Wäre es nicht für alle Besser wenn du sagt würdest, ich glaub du hast da ein Problem, Lies mal die werte aus, ich habe ein ähnliches System und meine werte sind völlig anders,...

Meine Zusammenfassung ist, da ist wo ein Fehler in meinen System

- Deine Temp. Werte mit Grösseren Radi (MoRa3 - Laut Signatur von dir) sind anders als meine Werte mit 2x280 Radis mit 100% Lüfter Auslastung, das ist auch klar wenn die GPU nicht ausgelastet ist, 
- Meine GPU läuft nicht bei 97%+ als deine
- meine Werte im TimeSpy passen zwar zum System aber nicht zum Overclocking
- meine Werbeanzeige denke ich schon das die Stimmt, da ich diese mit mehren Tools auslese und nicht nur via OSD Auslese, selbst noch durch das Fühlen der Temperatur an den WaKü Schlaüchen und Ausgleichsbehälter Prüfe

Heute Abend mach ich schnellere RAMs in das System und dann hoffe ich löst das Problem


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich betrachte nicht deinen Gesamt Wert sondern nur den Grafikwert und da spielt dein Ram eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle. 

Dein Grafikwert passt zu der Leistung deiner Grafikkarte --> OK
Dein Video (wo ich glaube TimeSpy zu erkennen) mit der Auslastung um die 70% und der GPU Temperatur paast auch --> OK

Beides zusammen passt nicht --> NICHT OK

Um den GFX Score zu bekomme muss deine GPU ordentlich ausgelastet sein und damit meine ich nicht nur um die 70% und wenn deine GPU auch entsprechend ausgelastet ist, hast du sicherlich auch höhere Temperaturen als in deinem Video wo die Karte nur um die 70% ausgelastet wird.

Deine Angaben passen einfach nicht zusammen. 

Es stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, warum solltest du Geschichten erzählen... Aber irgendwas klappt bei dir nicht und es ist in diesem Fall sicher nicht der Ram.

Edit:
hier ein TimeSpy wo ich meinen Ram auf 1333mhz gesetzt habe, langsamer geht es nicht. Klar ist der Wert geringer, aber nun auch nicht so dramatisch. Das sind beim Grafik Wert etwa 5%. Würde meine GPU nun nur noch mit 70% Ausgelastet werden müsste der Verlust ebenfalls um etwa diesen Wert ausfallen.
NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - AMD Ryzen 7 1700,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. CROSSHAIR VI HERO


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

dann mach nochmal ein Benchmark und achte auf die Szene wo das mit der Lupe "so nenne ich das mal" kommt, wie tief bei dir die FPS Droppen, bei mir auf 30 FPS, auch bei den 12300 Try, Ich habe Aktuell 2x 2400er  a 16GB Ram Verbaut, die sind zwar von G.Skill aber nichts besonderes, ich habe mir nun 3200 TridenZ bestellt, das ist imo. das was ich in Verdacht habe was mein System ausbremst, wenn es das nicht war, mein Gott hab ich halt mehr RGB Bling Bling im Tower 

Lachen würde ich ja wenn es nur eine Einstellung im Bios ist, das beim Umbau der Grafikkarte sich die PCIE von 16X auf 8X, 4X oder 2X zurückgesetzt hat,...


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

So krasse drops habe ich nicht und deine 12300 gesamt interessieren mich überhaupt nicht, du hast bei dem Run einen Grafikwert von 15342 Punkten, diesen Wert kannst du nicht erreichen wenn du so Krasse Drops hättest oder die GPU nur um die 70% ausgelastet würde. Für diesen Score MUSS deine GPU super laufen und dein restliches System ok sein. Dein CPU Score scheint nähmlich auch sehr gut zu deiner CPU zu passen, dies aber nur am Rande.

Was verstehst du daran nicht? 

Dein Score ist das einzige was du nicht "fälschen" kannst und der ist halt super, da gibt es nichts zu verstecken oder, was die GPU angeht, nach Probleme zu suchen. Alles SUPER.

Dein Video und deine Geschichte mit den Temperaturen passen aber nicht hierzu.


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

du musst es ja nicht Glauben, was mich aber Stutzig macht ist das andere Bessere werte erreichen mit fast identischer Hardware und fast gleicher OC als mein System, wenn du dir mal das Resultat anschaust NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 Ti video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-7700K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS IX APEX, der hat 13065 Punkte mit fast der fast identischer Übertaktung nur 30Mhz weniger GPU Takt und dafür 150Mhz mehr auf den GPU RAM,und  wo ich dem GPU RAM so Übertaktet habe bin ich nur auf ca. 11500 Punkte gekommen, ich habe neben der CPU Übertaktung nur 115Mhz GPU takt + 1000 Mhz auf GPU Ram und PowerTarget auf 115% gestellt, bei den 12300 Try halt nur noch CPU auf 1,4V und den Multi von 50 auf 52 gestellt, für das Benchen habe ich die Lüfter auf 100% gestellt, und wenn du sagst das mein Benchmark wert nicht bei 97%+ Auslastung ist dann müsste der bei 97%+ noch besser sein oder nicht?


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

Also wenn ich deine Werte mit anderen Vergleiche sind deine Werte nicht schlecht.

Der GPU Takt ist nur das Maximum, und hier mit deinem PT, was bedeutet das für deine GPU? Mit einem Galax Bios kann man der 2080ti bis zu 380W geben. Wenn 2085mhz deutlich länger und öfter erreicht werden, gibt dies einen besseren Score als wenn nur kurz 2115mhz erreicht werden, 3DMark registriert nur das Maximum, also ist diese Angabe bei modernen GPUs nichtssagend. Um einen sehr hohen GPU Score zu bekommen, muss man sich schon sehr lange und ausgiebig mit der Leistungskurve beschäftigen.

Ich bin jetzt kein Speziallist was CPU/Ram OC angeht, jedoch könnte hier eben der Ram Takt etwas ändern. Bei mir macht der Unterschied von 1333mhz Ram auf 3000mhz fast 35% CPU Score aus!

Da der Gesamtscore eine Kombi aus beidem ist, ist also alles erklärbar. Möglicherweise bekommst du einen besseren Score wenn du die CPU auf nur 5ghz laufen läst und etwas Ram OC betreibst, dich mit den Timings auseinander setzt und so weiter und so fort. 

Wie gesagt du hast ein gutes System, was vielleicht noch hier und da optimierte werden kann, dein Video bleibt aber noch immer Fragwürdig und deine angepriesenen Temperaturen der RTX, was ja eher das Thema hier sein sollte sind noch fragwürdiger.


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

ich habe 4 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop Fan B14-PS - 140mm auf den Radiatoren, wo einer 142,59 m³/h durchjagen kann bei MAX zumindest laut Technischen Details, keine Ahnung was du für Lüfter benutzt, bedenke auch das du AMD Temperaturen nicht mit Intel Vergleichen kannst, da AMD meist höhere Temperaturen entwickeln als Intel, ob sich das bei den X1700 geändert hat weis ich nicht, Interessiert mich auch nicht.
Das mit der 33° Aussage war wie auch immer wegen Übermüdung, 4 Uhr Nachts bei offenen Fenster, ob ich mich getäuscht hab oder nicht, mir egal, das Video ist aber kein Fake, ich kann wenn du so erpicht drauf bist es heute mit OBS mal mitschneiden.
Hast du CPU und GPU in nur einen Kreislauf oder 2 getrennte? bei mit kommt nach jeder Hitze Komponente ein Radiator in einen Kreislauf.

Das eigentliche Thema war ob der Referenz Kühler von EKWB auf die Zotac 2080TI AMP! passt, die Frage ist geklärt. Er Passt!


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

Ok, dann nochmal auf Anfang:

Igor (ein extrem kompetenter Tester) von der deutschen TomsHardware Seite hat den EK Block getestet(V3nom hat den Link ja schon gepostet). Er nutzte hierfür einen Chiller (Ein Gerät welches die Wassertemperatur unter Zimmertemperatur senken kann, eine Art Klimaanlage fürs Wasser) mit welcher er eine konstante Wassertemperatur von 20°C hatte.
Hierbei bekam er einen Delta von rund 16°C. Auch hat er in seinem Forum angegeben, dass wegen der grossen Chipfläsche und eben der erhöhten Anzahl der Microkanäle im Block dieser Delta eben entsteht. Dabei ist es egal ob mit Chiller oder einem 480iger Radi un einer normalen Pumpe.

So, der normale User hat auch keinen Chiller und somit ist dieser an eine Wassertemperatur von mindestens der Zimmertemperatur gebunden. Sagen wir mal 22°C Zimmertemperatur wären üblich in unserer Jahreszeit. Das Wasser ist aber immer ein gutes Stück wärmer, es wird ja aufgeheizt, auf mit dem größten Radi und den schnellsten Lüftern.  
Nehmen wir mal 27-30°C Wassertemperatur bei einer super guten Wasserkühlung + das Delta von 16°C wären wir bei 43-46°C im Idealfall. Alltagstemperaturen, sollten um deshalb eher etwas höher liegen,  gerade im Sommer (ausser man hat ne Klimaanlage) werden unter 50°C schwer werden. Ich gehe auch davon aus, dass die wenigsten im Winter lust haben mit nur 15°C Zimmertemperatur zu zocken, also wird es auch im Winter bei 40°C+ bleiben. 

Dies ist also Rechnerisch belegbar und entspricht auch den bislang erlesenen Erfahrungswerten, außer natürlich deinen. 

So zu meinem System (und kleiner Vergleich zu deinem);
-Mein Ryzen ist auf Effizienz getrimmt und gibt weniger Wärme ab, als mit Werkseinstellungen --> TDP liegt bei 65W, glaube mehr muss ich nicht sagen. Ausser du hast deine CPU separat laufen, würde das keinen großen unterschied machen, falls deine auch mit eingebunden ist, sieht es für dich nicht so rosig aus...
-Mein Mora3 ist extern, sprich die Kühlleistung wird nicht durch Abwärme vom Gehäuse beeinflusst
-Radi-Fläche ist 9x120mm, das macht 1296cm2 Fläche (du hast nur 784cm2)
-Der Mora braucht keine schnell drehen Lüfter, hier reicht ein Luftzug, der Unterschied zwischen 650rpm oder 1500rpm, würde vielleicht 1°C ausmachen, wenn überhaupt (Ich hoffe ich muss nicht auf die verschiedenen Arten von Radiatoren und deren Vor- und Nachteile eingehen)
-Meine Lüfter sind Noctua NF12-F einen, für Radiatoren, höheren Statischen Druck, 2,61 mm H₂O                                                                                                 haben als deine eLoop <1,080 mm H₂O (denke ja das Datenblatt von NB selbst stimmt) haben. Denke also, deine auf max, meine auf etwa 650rpm nehmen sich hier nicht viel.


----------



## v3nom (9. Oktober 2018)

Wenn du die GPU vergleichen willst dann guck dir bitte die GPU-Score an und nicht die Gesamtpunktzahl!
Deine 15.342 sind vollkommen im Rahmen was ein OC unter Luft zulässt.


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

ne wir sprechen von Wasserkühlung aber hier YouTube mit OBS gemacht, leider klaut der Leistung, da ich nicht über einen zweiten PC Aufnehme, nun mit 3200 DDR4 RAM, und das Powerlimit ist fast immer erreicht


----------



## arcDaniel (9. Oktober 2018)

Ok, dein Video gesehen und ich akzeptiere es vorerst. 

Deine "Drop" sind nur in der Demo vom Benchmark und bei mir auch vorhanden. Die Demo Spielt aber keine Rolle und beeinflusst den Endwert auch nicht, dies ist somit mal geklärt.

Deine Temperaturen, ja, ich habe sehr große Probleme damit (siehe meine vorherige Erklärung nochmal) diese zu glauben. Ich sehe sie ja, es will aber nicht in meinen Kopf, da es jeglichen erlesenen Erfahrungsberichten widerspricht, sowie der meiner eigenen.
Hier mal eine Entschuldigung, wenn ich die nicht geglaubt habe.

Igor Spricht, die 2080ti bräuchte mehr FLOW, welche Pumpe nutzt du denn? Laut Foto eine DDC, aber welche Version und mit voller Geschwindigkeit oder gedrosselt?


----------



## DaXavi (9. Oktober 2018)

Es ist die EK Water Blocks EK-XRES 140 DDC 3.2 PWM Elite inkl. Pumpe, und läuft denke ich mal auf volle Power, hab ich nicht genau nachgeschaut, aber hab die auf mein alten AiO WK Slot ich die maximale Leistung angelegt hatte


----------



## arcDaniel (10. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe jetzt mal all meine Schrauben nachgezogen, und das hat tatsächlich eine gute Besserung gebracht, jetzt bin ich eher bei 45°C mit absoluten Spikes auf 47°C bei gleicher Zimmertemperatur. Hat also 3-4°C gebracht.

Das einzige was bei dir in der Tat besser ist, ist die Pumpe, an sich die gleiche nur, dass meine ein 6W Modell ist mit "nur" 3000rpm und deine ein 18W Modell mit 4500rpm. Theoretisch hast du einen doppelt so hohen Durchfluss wie ich. 

Die Aussage von Igor und eben hier der Unterschied, wäre vielleicht eine Erklärung. Bei gelegenheit werde ich dann mal eine andere Pumpe testen.

@HisN (wenn du noch mit liest)

Welche Pumpe (und wie) verwendest du eigentlich?


----------



## DaXavi (10. Oktober 2018)

gestern Nacht habe ich mal das Gehäuse geschlossen und und auf Flüster betrieb gestellt und komme bei WQHD auf 47° ohne Powertaget auf 115% zu stellen, wenn ich dann z.B. bei WoW:BfA auf 5k Skalierung Stelle kommt die Temperatur über 50°, Anspruchsvollere Spiele werde ich erst am Wochenende Testen können wie es sich mit der Temperatur verhält, denke aber das ich bei meine Gehäuse noch das thermisches Problem im Deckel habe und dort ein Lüftungsloch Modden sollte, ich brauch nur jemanden der das Besser kann als ich


----------



## DaXavi (11. Oktober 2018)

@arcDaniel, weist du ob das bei der Zotac funktioniert?

Download GALAX Reference PCB (2x8-Pin) RTX 2080 Ti 300W x 126% Power Target BIOS (380W) OneDrive


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2018)

Wenn Referenz Platine sollte das klappen. Ich halte aber nicht viel davon, da der Leistungsgewinn in dem Bereich zwar in Benchmarks messbar ist aber in keinem Spiel merkbar. Dein Verantwortung, geht es schief, wird es kompliziert und bei dem Preis? Mir wäre es, es nicht wert.


----------



## ludscha (11. Oktober 2018)

Meine Pumpe 

EK Water Blocks EK-Dual DDC 3.2 PWM X-TOP inkl. Pumpen

habe auch etwas mehr Radifläche als manch anderer hier im Forum.


----------



## arcDaniel (11. Oktober 2018)

ludscha schrieb:


> Meine Pumpe
> 
> EK Water Blocks EK-Dual DDC 3.2 PWM X-TOP inkl. Pumpen
> 
> habe auch etwas mehr Radifläche als manch anderer hier im Forum.



Und wie sind deine Temperaturen (und bis du nun auch HisN da die Frage an ihn ging)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HisN (12. Oktober 2018)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> @HisN (wenn du noch mit liest)
> 
> Welche Pumpe (und wie) verwendest du eigentlich?



Ich hab zwei D5 am laufen. Eigentlich würde auch die D5 ausreichen 
Aber der Gigant 3360 klaut dann doch ein bisschen Durchfluss im Zusammenspiel mit meinem alten 8er PUR Schläuchen.

Ich hab jetzt übrigens auch schon 55° auf der Graka gesehen 
Senuas Sacrifice scheint ordentlich Wärme zu erzeugen.
Ich bin auf den Hochsommer gespannt, wenn ich hier 35° Raumtemp unterm Dach habe.


----------



## ludscha (12. Oktober 2018)

An der GPU max 45° bei Furmark, beim zocken um die 42°.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (23. Dezember 2018)

Moin Moin, bin seit gestern auch ein Besitzer einer Zotac RTX 2080TI...und hab sie auch prombt Unterwasser gesetzt. 
Hatte auch Temperaturen von jenseits der 80 C*.
Dank eurer Tipps, schrauben fest ziehen.
Habe ich Sie auf idel, 26 C* und 3DMark auf 57C* gedrückt bekommen ( Zimmer Temp. 19,4C*).
Kann man da noch was raus holen? Und wenn ja, wie? 

Lg


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (23. Dezember 2018)

Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> Moin Moin, bin seit gestern auch ein Besitzer einer Zotac RTX 2080TI...und hab sie auch prombt Unterwasser gesetzt.
> Hatte auch Temperaturen von jenseits der 80 C*.
> Dank eurer Tipps, schrauben fest ziehen.
> Habe ich Sie auf idel, 26 C* und 3DMark auf 57C* gedrückt bekommen ( Zimmer Temp. 19,4C*).
> ...



Flüssigmetall + Undervolting


----------



## v3nom (24. Dezember 2018)

Bl0ody666 schrieb:


> Habe ich Sie auf idel, 26 C* und 3DMark auf 57C* gedrückt bekommen ( Zimmer Temp. 19,4C*).



Wo liegt deine Wassertemperatur? Was tut sich bei Luefter/Pumpe auf 100%?


----------

